# Caesar Creek?



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone been to Caesar Creek l8ly? I'm camping there this weekend and haven't fished it from my boat yet. It's a small jon boat, so I probably won't stray too far from the boat ramp(s). Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a camper's boat ramp right at the camp grounds. If you are facing the lake at the camper's boat ramp there is a cove and small camper's beach to the right. (Do not cut throught the opening in the cove between the small indian mound island and the camper's beach in your boat if you have a motor on it. I did and it cost me an aluminum prop.) Go around the indian mound island. You might pick up some fish around this island. About 100 yards into that cove is a "No Wake" zone that has alot of standing and downed dead trees. This is one of the feeder coves. I fish this lake about once a week from March to November but usually put in at the Wellman ramp, which is at the other end of the lake and have only made it up to this cove a couple of times this summer. As I recall, the old creek bed runs just left of center as you enter the cove. Crappie should be holding on the dead trees. I would use minnows and pitch Rebel Craws and other crank bait. Rain is expected to come through tonight and tomorrow followed by cooler temperatures and that should shake things up enough that you should have a good weekend fishing. This is a tough lake to fish but I always (knock on wood) seem to do good enough that I keep going back. Good Luck!
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm also going camping this weekend. either houston woods or C.C


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

I also suggest staying out of the main lake. I went there once with my john boat(never again). That Island is good and the cove he's talking about is a good bet. Those speed boats are a pain in the a$$ @ this lake and they don't care about you, I even had people buzz me and then laugh. Not funny when you are scrambling to keep the gear in the boat. Good luck and bring a life jacket. Good crappie fishing!


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

I appreciate the advice. I will let you know how I do.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Red The Fisherman said:


> I also suggest staying out of the main lake. I went there once with my john boat(never again). That Island is good and the cove he's talking about is a good bet. Those speed boats are a pain in the a$$ @ this lake and they don't care about you, I even had people buzz me and then laugh. Not funny when you are scrambling to keep the gear in the boat. Good luck and bring a life jacket. Good crappie fishing!


I'm hoping that the cool temperatures will keep the pleasure boaters at home. I don't suppose it's legal to shoot them when they come too close as a matter of self defense?


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I usually just throw a 2 oz egg sinker on 20 lb test at their boat, that does the trick


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

WE were there last Sunday and caught about 25 saugeye and so many white bass that we lost count. Find the schools of shad and throw just about anything around them and you will catch white bass all day long.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like to do alot better on saugeye; but, trolling a crankbait has only gotten me a few off outer points on the lake. Where can I cast for these guys this month?


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

muskieseeker said:


> WE were there last Sunday and caught about 25 saugeye and so many white bass that we lost count. Find the schools of shad and throw just about anything around them and you will catch white bass all day long.


In what fow was your boat positioned, how deep were the saugeyes & whites? What types of structure, points on lake; or, shallower coves???
Thanks


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

There really is no one place to catch them right now. Just look around the surface of the water and look for the white bass coming out of the water chasing the little shad. If you throw anything thru the shad you will catch the white bass if you throw anything that runs below the shad you will catch the saugeye. We were catching them anywhere from 2' of water to 20' of water they are just following the shad.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Muskieseeker  Have you caught any MUSKIE this fall? Have water temps fallen to the point you can cast for them near shallow structure?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

ODNR report has Muskies " in the middle of the lake"


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Took my wife and 6 year old daughter out today and the fish just keep on biting! We were on the water for less than 4 hours and we caught 5 saugeye between 13 and 21" and about 60 white bass and 1 drum. All fish were returned to the lake.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't have much luck in the morning around the campground ramp either Saturday or Sunday. I tried worm harnesses, crank baits, spinners, etc. around the schools of shad, but didn't get a thing. I tried a bottom bouncer with a worm harness trolling around too. That rig finally got me a 10" lmb Saturday late afternoon. There weren't too many pleasure boaters on the lake either.

If nothing else, it was an excellent weekend for camping. The kids had a great time doing all of the Halloween activities. So people in the campground went crazy with the Halloween decorations.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

muskieseeker said:


> Took my wife and 6 year old daughter out today and the fish just keep on biting! We were on the water for less than 4 hours and we caught 5 saugeye between 13 and 21" and about 60 white bass and 1 drum. All fish were returned to the lake.


What part of the lake were you on?


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

to catch fish in CC is a delight. most fished lake in ohio. how a fish survies is a wonder. what a beautifull lake. if you caught fish then it must be south of rt 73. i fish north of 73. have done so for 30 years. something about the flats in the north. you do not catch but a saugeye in the north, here and there, more carp and drum than anything else, look around you, boats everywhere, skiers will try to get as close to you as possible. Kids, our most prized possession, I do not mind them at all. They have a fine time. I have not caught a perch yet. Maybe on sunday.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

10/11 Report: My wife and I put the boat in at Wellman at dawn and fished until 3 pm. Fishing boats were out in force. Water temp was 68.3 degrees. There was a good breeze that made spotting balls of bait fish on the surface tough. In areas where the lake was calm there were only a small fraction of the balls of bait fish on the surface that I saw two weeks ago and they were not tight balls. I attribute this to the warmer temperatures, bright sun and bigger fish not feeding on them. 

I fished with large minnows in the no wake bay across the open lake from Wellman (from now on known as Sheephead Bay) in areas that have almost always produced. I fished crank bait around the lily pads and trees (stumps and fallen), no takers. My plan for the day was to fish for WB and Crappie with minnows and then for Muskies since there were reports on here earlier that they were being taken in the main lake. Not having any luck with the WB and Crappie, I decided to troll for Muskie. Now, I have to admit, I am a complete novice at Muskie fishing and have never caught one. But ignorance and the overwhelming urge to catch a big fish forced me to buy myself a big white bucktail with chrome blade and a big shallow diving jointed crank lure that was Perch colored and set about trolling them around Sheephead Bay and the rest of the lake below 73 with my outboard at it's slowest speed. I tried using the planer board I had bought a few weeks ago but the small release clips I had weren't strong enough to hold the line and I had to temporarily give up on the planer board. We trolled this way around Sheephead Bay out into the main lake along the west side of the island to the flats out from Furnas Shores ramp and from there along the west shore all the way south to the dam and the cove east of the dam. We saw alot of people fishing (almost every little cove had at least one fishing boats) but did not see anyone catching fish. I got skunked myself. If you were out there, how did you do?
________
red head girl Cams


----------

